# Cleaning stethoscopes



## MassEMT-B (Sep 29, 2011)

So, I have been looking at what to use when cleaning a stethoscope after pt use and have been seeing different answers. Yes, I did search and even the answers on here are conflicting. Some people are saying to use the "cancer wipes" while I've seen to just use the alcohol prep pads. Would the alcohol prep pads kill most of the bacteria off of it or would using the "cancer wipes" be better? I think I saw something about the wipes could be corrosive to the stethoscope? It might have been talking about something else. Well, anyways what do you all think? Thank you.


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 29, 2011)

*Delete the substrate, delete the bugs*

Alcohol and careful cleaning will remove if not outright kill almost everything. (Actually, I don't know anything except maybe a prion or vegetative spore that survives alcohol immersion). You have to _*remove*_ the spooge not strictly rely on chemicals.

Be careful about cleaning ear tips then introducing chemicals into your auditory meatus. I know a couple people who used Hibiclens (chlorhexidine gluconate) and developed chemical burns. Many bacterio*STATIC* wipes leave a potentially harmful residue.


----------



## ArcticKat (Sep 29, 2011)

What brand and model of stethoscope are you using?


----------



## MassEMT-B (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks for the answers so far, and I have a Littman Classic II S.E.


----------



## Steam Engine (Sep 29, 2011)

I've used alcohol exclusively to clean. I was told that in order to sanitize it properly, 91% isopropyl should be used as opposed to the 70% usually found in prep pads...you  can buy bottles petty cheap at CVS, Wal-Mart, etc. and a single bottle goes a long way. I have a Littman Lightweight II, and it seems to have handled the alcohol OK.


----------



## ArcticKat (Sep 29, 2011)

MassEMT-B said:


> Thanks for the answers so far, and I have a Littman Classic II S.E.



Well, you've done well to have searched before asking, but did you consider the recommendations of the manufacturer as an option?

http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/...tute/about-stethoscopes/stethoscope-cleaning/

I hope this is helpful.


----------

